
Fridge that runs without electricity pioneered by Welsh startup - antouank
https://next.ft.com/content/e9374304-8a90-11e4-be0e-00144feabdc0
======
kseistrup
The title sounds very interesting but the article is paywalled.

Oh, and when I lived in Zambia -- almost 20 years ago -- we also had non-
electric fridges, instead they ran on paraffin.

------
basicplus2
and the old kero fridge in the caravan

